# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task for the Month of July 2008

## ninja9578

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by me or voted on by experiences dreamers.  Please attempt one or both of these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task, your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.*

Whoever completes either of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.You will receive a special title and badge.You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limitted access forum for people that complete the lucid task each month.

*Tasks for this month:*

Basic Task - Go to the beach


Advanced Task - Shoot fireworks out of your hands

----------


## goldentheponygirl

I became lucid in a dream this morning and I was inside a house where there was a large tv and the screen was like a mirror.  I watched it and ran up to it, but the image of me ran backwords.  I ran backwords and the image ran forwards.  I remembered the fireworks task and tried to shoot fireworks out of my hands.  At first nothing happened, but I kept trying and then I looked at the tv and fireworks were coming out of my hands on tv and exploding on tv.  It was cool

----------


## Luminous

I finished both tasks about an hour ago. Yay for WILDs!  :smiley: 

*Basic and advanced task:*

I was inside a house with a friend of mine, I was exploring the rooms and looking at everything. There were some beautiful painting in there that I wished I could bring into real life. I then remembered the beach task. The house was already located by the coast, so I could see a beach from the balcony. I walked right through the wall, onto the balcony, then flew down to the beach. The beach was boring and rocky, and it was really windy with high waves. I summoned sand in my hand and threw it around me. I decided to do the fireworks task instead for now. I reached my arm towards the sky, then let a small rocket shoot out from my hand. It went up, and exploded in purple colors. It was daylight, so it wasn't too visible, but I was still pleased. I did this a few more times, shooting off more than one at a time. After that, I woke up. 
A few WILDs later, I had finally managed to get to a nice beach, and I had to go to California for that. It had white sand, palm trees around, and not many people. I was carrying a bag which I dumped onto the sand, then took off my tshirt and shorts, revealing a bikini underneath. I love to swim when at the beach, so I ran into the water, and started swimming. I then went back to the beach where I talked to a DC, and realised that I was suddenly topless. He didn't seem to notice, so I didn't care.

----------


## Robot_Butler

I want to try this task again.  I think I may have done it while the poll was still open, so it might not count.  I love going to the beach, so I will definitely be back again this month!





> ...I wake up, and am still in bed. I am terrified that I've been sleeping in this strange house. I get up, and walk to the bathroom. The room is a pale blue color, and there is a large brown haired Italian woman standing in front of the mirror. I am confused out of my mind! I try to apologize to her, and explain that I have no idea how I got here. As I explain waking up in bed unable to move, I remember that this is a dream. I look down at my hand, and see that I have only four fingers, and no thumb. I can still feel my thumb, and can wiggle it. It is just invisible for some reason.
> 
> I look back up at the woman, who is standing silently in the middle of the blue tile bathroom with a creepy grin on her face. I tell her, "Stay calm, this is a dream." She looks....wrong. Her eyes and her grin are growing more monstrous by the minute. Sort of like when you stare at yourself in the mirror for too long. I start to get frightened and creeped out. I say, out loud, "I am going to close this door, and when I open it, it will lead to the beach. This is how you teleport in a lucid dream." I close the bathroom door, tell her to shut her eyes, and then I open it. The door opens into a sandy beach. I have to lean into the door to push it open through the sand.
> 
> The beach looks like a cartoon. The colors are all too bright and plastic looking. It looks like the beach in Adam's long exposure photographs. I walk along the sand, and am amazed by how the water levels do not seem right. I think I am on a sand bar that is floating with the waves on the open ocean. I see other people on the beach. I walk by a young black man in his 20s or late teens. His casual, comfortable manner makes me think he is a native on this island. He is sitting on a low stone wall, calling out names. I continue walking past him, but soon hear him yell out my name. I stop dead in my tracks, and turn around. He is about 100 feet behind me, and staring right at me. I point at myself, and he silently mouths the word "Lucid?" I nod my head, yes. He waves over a group of girls who just got out of the ocean. The lead girl is an attractive Latina wearing a white tank top and jeans. He speaks with her briefly as I stand there watching like an idiot. The girl runs over to me, shakes my hand, and introduces herself...

----------


## Schmaven

Both tasks sound really fun, I can't wait to have a lucid dream to try them!  :smiley:

----------


## NASCAR

http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...808#post843808
I just did that last night during a dream. This thread really jogged my memory. Now to try to remember to do the fireworks.

----------


## Hukif

Well... I had them after you closed the Task for july threads... and posted the thread in the other section... so I don't know if it counts.
http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=60622 Post # 9 & 10 are the ones with the tasks on it. And if it doesn't count tell me so I can make them again lol

----------


## Dizko

*Basic Task
*
I was on my doorstep with my sister. I realised i was dreaming and that she was real. I started thinking about how everything around me was not real. This gave me exfellent control and i was able to fly brilliantly. I flew over the houses, telling myself that there would be a beach. It took a while but i found a small, 10ft stretch of sand beside the water with 2 sunbeds and 2 men on it. I landed on it, and nothing really happened. So  started hitting the men. They didnt move.

End. Boring dream, but whatever...

----------


## ray

heh, heh, i completely forgot about june's tasks but i will be sure to do this months!

----------


## Conquer

> I want to try this task again. I think I may have done it while the poll was still open, so it might not count. I love going to the beach, so I will definitely be back again this month!



I read your dream and it was very interesting. Cool about the lucid thing, haha.

----------


## Dreamhope11

Hey i thought i would let you know that i completed the go to the beach task, the Ld was very short, heres how it goes.

I did it through a DILD which is very odd because i have only been doing WBTB with WILD, i was at the beach and there was these Dune buggies, the beach was very odd because the sea was in the middle surrounded by hude sand hills, like the ones in the desert.
All of a sudden i realised it was a dream, i attempted to climb one of the sand hills but all my strenght was gone for some reason.
So instead i jumped right to the top and what i saw was pebbles, lots and lots of pebbles with a sailing boat in the middle.
Then i woke up which was annoying because i wanted to fly.
But hey there is always next time....

----------


## Iamerik

I'm going for shooting fireworks (For some reason I typed the word as Firefox first  :tongue2: ) on the beach!

----------


## Conquer

Oh no don't shoot firefox's lol

----------


## NASCAR

July 1 2008
I come to camp and go into the shows. An orange ghost is seeping out of the shower head (trust me, this dream gets weirder), and I run. I run from the shower, I run from camp to the river/ocean/beach I will mention later. By the time I get back, everyone is gone. I get scared that the ghost will attack again, but I see the dining hall. I go to it, seeing its lights are on, and there they are, the whole camp is in there eating. There was spaghetti sauce with parmesan cheese on it, and spaghetti noodles. Somehow we all get done before I can eat anything, so we go back to camp and get the tents flipped over to air them out. We flip over the CONCRETE showers to dry on the grass (at my house)House worked in, and I get scared the ghost is in there. It turns out to be a sleeping cot. (In real life, last week, they were green).
The next day, we all go windsurfing (if that is what its called, using a sail to go surfing) at the beach/river/ocean, and I borrow a friend's, who I will call J (who is, in fact, a real life friend), I get pushed down near a building, and download (please, don't ask, it was a weird dream) a gene modification program, whos tagline is "Waiter yourself, Serve yourself, the third is msunderstood in several languages". to get back at them. I never do. Then I go to the water to get the windsurfing board from J, and get major air and really good speed (odd, since I have never even been surfing), and do several jumps, I try to jump off some rocks, and land in the water with my lungs half full with air, with a slight sinking. J takes away the windsurfing board, "Sorry, it's mine", and I struggle to get to the surface. I cannot, and I let go and breath in, not water, but air. As I am in total blackness from sinking down, I realize, "Holy crap! I am in a lucid dream!", but it is too late, I wake up just as I realize I am lucid.


Woohoo! And, I actually saw the beach, which I didn't last post of mine.

----------


## Misbijoux

I couldn't for the life of me do last month's task, and they didn't even seem hard. I either forgot them when I went lucid, or just couldn't do them. But last night I remembered to do the fireworks one, although I failed, but it was so much fun to try. ::D: 

I woke up at around 2am, and went to the couch to try a WBTB lucid. Next thing I know, _I "roll out" of my body.

I walk toward the front door, and open it. The sky is dark, but from a distnce I see little white flecks, which seem to be the lights of a far off city. I start to make myself float toward it, but remember the advanced task for this month. 

So, I look at my hands and push them forward (sort of like Spiderman does when he shoots his webs). Nothing happens. I try it again, and say to myself that fireworks will shoot out. Nothing happens. I try it again, and small orange sparks come out of my hands, like cigarrette sparks, like when you're driving down the highway at night and some idiot flings his nasty cigarrette out the window, and little orange sparks light up the dark, like that.

I clap my hands together and try it again, but then I start loosing lucidity,_ and the icemaker in the kitchen wakes me up.

----------


## Jamoca

Do fireballs count as fireworks?

----------


## Wolfie

Okay. I don't know whether this counts, but I certainly tried. 

_I'm in my Primary school in my dream which triggers lucidity. I head out into the playground, where there's a large group of people floating. It looks like synchronised swimming, but in the air. I remember the task and try to shoot fireworks first. I look down at my had and it's growing a lump. The lump grows and grows and then I shoot it off and it turns into what I know is a big box of fireworks. I try to make the fireworks go off, and the synchronised flying team join in. We're all stood (or floating) there yelling 'BOOM!' but it doesn't work. 

So I decide to try and find a beach. I fly up to get a better view of the surrounding area, and sure enough there are two beaches within flying reach. I try and fly to them, but for some reason I can't. It's like trying to push two positive magnets together. Instead, I land and try to walk but end up in a swamp. For some reason I just can't make it to a beach. So instead I pick up a convenient cat (grey and very cute and soft. I remember asking it what it signified but it didn't answer.) and start writing my dream up on dreamviews. Whilst in the dream. On a magic laptop that just appeared. I remember that all the posts had pictures of the person's dream for example, them as a mermaid on a beach. I then woke up. 

Ta-Dah!_

----------


## timster

YES OMG OMG OMG I DID IT!!! ok so last night i had this really really AWESOME DREAM. i was in my house just messing around with all my furniture and throwing stuff everywhere in my house. then a short while later, i realised i was dreaming. so almost immediately, everything clicked together and i remembered something about this months lucid task, which is going to the beach and shooting fireworks outta your hand. so i flew out of my house and up into the sky. i stared into the sky and focused 100&#37; on getting fireworks out of my hand and i just expected it to happen. and guess what? I DID =) haha but unfortunately i didnt go to the beach... but it still counts right?

----------


## Dreaming Naturally

I'm so excited.  This is my first successful Task of the Month.  In my dream, I was standing outside on the porch of a house that I didn't recognize.  It was twilight.  I realized I was lucid and decided to try the task of the month.  I started shooting white sparks out of my fingers.  My fingers tingled while I was doing it.  But I realized that I didn't exactly do the task since it called for fireworks and not sparks.  So I tried again and raised my hands toward the sky.  Fireworks came out of my hands and into the sky.  These fireworks were white too.  It got a little bit darker so I was able to see the fireworks.  I love watching fireworks.  I've seen them twice already this week (in person).  I remember smiling.  I started to think about the first task... going to the beach.  Then I woke up.  I never did get to the beach...

----------


## Twoshadows

> I started shooting white sparks out of my fingers. My fingers tingled while I was doing it. But I realized that I didn't exactly do the task since it called for fireworks and not sparks. ..



The type of fireworks aren't defined as part of the Task. So I think if what comes out of your hand/finger resembles anything that you can buy at a firework stand, then it should count. The first one of yours sounds like a sparkler.

I actually did it pretty similar....also out of my finger...and I also had a very real sensation as I did it. Mine, I would say, most resembled large fountain fireworks.

I also think it's cool that some of us got it done on the 4th.

Here is my dream (I almost got the Task wrong. I'm glad I realized it and moved on to the right one):


*Lucid Dream:*

I was in a new house that was supposed to be in Flagstaff AZ. A lot of things happen here, but one thing that I remember is suddenly worrying that I have never watered my front lawn yet, and I was so worried that it would be dead. I went outside to look and find that it is very green and nice. While I am out there, the sprinklers go on. and I'm greatful that they are automatic and that that's what kept the grass alive.

At some point in the dream I gradually become aware that I am dreaming. This is not a sudden thing. I almost don't do anything about it. But then I realize what this means. I think of all the possibiliteis of what I could do.

The first thing I decide that I want to do is to finally try the *hand RC*..._while in a dream_. I have always done this in real life and never in a dream. So at this point I feel that it would be wise to actually try this out while in a dream so I know the difference of how this feels when I do this awake and when I do it in a dream.

I point the finger on my right hand and press it into the palm of my left hand. At first there seems to be no difference between this and when I do it IRL. Then I look at the back of my left hand. I can see a place start bulging out where I am pressing my finger. I press harder. The skin on the back on my left hand turns white as it it now sticking out about and inch. I wonder if I can actually get it to break the skin. I push harder. Finally my finger appears and I can see the details of my fingernail. There is no pain, only the feeling of pressure.

I pull it back out and do it again. The results are similar, but it breaks through the skin faster this time. By the third time the finger comes through fairly quickly. At this point I'm satisflied and feel that I know what the finger RC feels like now.

I then decide I want to try the *DV Task of the Month*. I try to remember what it is. Then I remember. It has something to do with *eating pizza*. I look around. I'm still in the kitchen. I open the fridge and see a frozen pizza. I pull out the box and open it. Since it was in the fridge and not the freezer, it's very soft and tears easily. As I hold the cold piece of pizza, I notice that in my other hand I have a slice of hot pizza. I first take a bite of the hot pizza. I enjoy the taste and then decide to compare flavors. I then take a bite of the cold pizza. It has a different pizza flavor, but it still good in spite of being cold.

As I am chewing, I suddenly have doubts that this was the *Task*. I then remember that someone had used eating pizza as an example task (not true IRL). So I tried to think again about what the real *task* was. Finally it comes to me. I'm supposed to* shoot fireworks out of my hand*. I look out the door. It's daylight outside. Since I'm indoors, I decide that I will just stay there and give it a try.

I look down at my right hand as I point my first finger out towards that other side of the room. I wonder how hard this will be. I concentrate. At first nothing happens, and I'm disappointed that I'm not able to do this. But then I think about all the other things that I have been able to do in LDs and I gain confidence. I point my finger out again and concentrate. Finally a spray of sparks comes out of the end of my finger. The sparks look a lot like the kind that come out of the fountain fireworks you buy at the fireworks stands. The colors are mostly red and gold. They shoot out in a jet all the way across the room.

I stop and try it again. Another stream of lights comes out from my fingertip. I notice as I do it that my finger tip is getting hot, but not so hot that I'm in pain, but the sensation of heat was very real. I look at my fingertip and notice that my fingernail is glowing red from the heat.

I don't remember what happens after this point. I think I have a FA and try to write it down. Finally I wake up for real and write down notes.

----------


## ninja9578

:boogie:  Three more of you get wings  ::D: 

I'll make the wings soon I promise  :tongue2:

----------


## ray

i went to my favorite beach in a recent lucid.
if any one knows it on here you will agree it is an awesome place to go.it is old orchard beach in maine except my favorite part is the northern end called pine point.there is a huge sand bar and the sand is clean and white literally no trash in sight.no seaweed either and it is mica sand so it is sparkly too.there is a breakwater also between the river and bay.when it is the full moon you can walk at least two miles out on sandbars and if anyone on here has been there they know i'm not exaggerating at all.it is awesome...i haven't been in about two years...  :Sad:  *sigh* oh wells, thank god for lucid dreams!  :tongue2:  .in my dream i was with my dead doggie sadie and we went out on the sandbars because it was the full moon.we changed into mermaids and swam together for a while i guess it was more of a memoryish dream more than anything actually happening.it was nice though. :smiley:

----------


## Dizko

Oi Ninja! I think ya missed me!  :wink2: 






> *Basic Task
> *
> I was on my doorstep with my sister. I realised i was dreaming and that she was real. I started thinking about how everything around me was not real. This gave me exfellent control and i was able to fly brilliantly. I flew over the houses, telling myself that there would be a beach. It took a while but i found a small, 10ft stretch of sand beside the water with 2 sunbeds and 2 men on it. I landed on it, and nothing really happened. So  started hitting the men. They didnt move.
> 
> End. Boring dream, but whatever...

----------


## Thornweaver

This sucks:

I was in a McDonald's eating a huge pile of hamburgers by myself. (Weird because I don't eat there much in real life and I never get hamburgers.) I tried to take a drink of my soda but it was empty. I go back to the fountain to fill it up but no soda comes out. Suddenly I realize, I'm dreaming! (Electrical stuff never works in my dreams.)

I try to remember the task of the month but only the basic task was coming to me. So I picture the McDonald's right next to the beach. I walk outside and am unsurprised to see it off in the distance. I start running toward it, but as i do, it slides further and further away. I stop, and try to summon a horse. 

It worked and one galloped at me and stopped at my side. I got on and started riding toward the beach. When it seemed like I was about to kill me the horse stopped and flung me off toward it. I hit the ground and woke up.

----------


## seeker28

I'm hoping to do the tasks tonight.  Coming on here and reading other's experiences is always a good way to incubate the tasks.  Last night I just couldn't remember the beach one...

Wish me luck!

----------


## Clairity

> Wish me luck!



Good luck!  :smiley:

----------


## Serith

I tried the advanced task last night and failed, but completed the basic task by accident!

I became lucid  in a place that resembled my high school, only smaller.  Immediately my vision faded, but the dream continued, and I managed to remain asleep until my sight returned.  When it did, I went through a nearby door, entering a dim concrete room that looked like it was used to store things.  I walked a ways into the room.

The next thing I remember, I was non-lucid, at a beach.  The beach was fairly small, not too crowded, and had tiny blue crystals instead of sand.  I was with people I thought of as my friends, although once I was awake I realized that I'd never seen them before.  We had a few small fireworks, and I was lighting them, melting some of the crystals in the process.  

Eventually, this reminded me of the advanced lucid task, and of the fact that I was dreaming.  I stood up, and attempted to make fireworks come out of the palm of my left hand by focusing.  As I continued my attempt, a large number of monkeys rode into the beach from the ocean on surfboards, but I woke up soon after.  It wasn't until a few seconds after waking that I remembered what the basic task was, and realized that I actually had succeeded at one of the tasks.

----------


## seeker28

:Bang head:  I went to a coral reef and an island last night in a LD, but I didn't even REMEMBER about the tasks of the month!!  :Mad: 

Ah, well.  Another night awaits...

----------


## panta-rei

I fell into a hole and landed on a very sunny beach. It was a very relaxing dream when I was done falling...

The beach was empty save for a gull or two. I walked along the crystal clear water that seemed to be completely still. I picked up a few rocks and found it really hard to skip them... I swam for a little while and came out almost completely dry...

----------


## Twoshadows

It's too late to edit my post, but I wanted to add the picture I took on the 4th that showed a firework that looked like the one that I shot out of my finger. Except mine was red/orange in color. (Oh, and I turned the picture sideways because this is how it looked to me in the dream.)

----------


## Hukif

Ah well, since links are bad... and I wanted to do it again, here, the job of a WILD for the beach one!

So I was in this car, getting to the beach, I was going to quit but remembered the beach task, so I stayed and went to the beach, once there I was trying to find something funny to do, btu since I'm not that talkative I didn't, and instead was getting bored staring at the big bridge that was on the beach to stop the waves of hiting the hotels, after some time, I decided to go there and stare at the beach from there, but there was so many people...

Then realised that there was a place to rest that had no people, because it was  at half the bridge were you couldn't see the beach, but I just stayed there, and 1 girl was saying she would jump, I was like "I want to see the hit" but when I went to look, the sea lvl just increased so she would actually fall in the water with no harm, I tought that was boring and went back to my corner and were trying to find something better to do, nearly tempted to teleport, then 2 guys came to see the girl jump and were really excited about it, 1 third girl came to the scene and was telling her not to because something weird was happening, so I was going to mess in the chat when she jumped and suddenly, the water got a big water increase and a Carcharodon Megalodon jumped in front of the girl, and it looked like she got eaten, I was like "awesome, I want to see him do it again" and went up to see if there was something there were some crazy waves wich were really dangerous, but people was thinking of it as a good event and every time the shark were coming back, the waves were heavier, it was weird since 1 creature can't make that kind of thing, it must be a tsunami coming or a succesive eartquake so I was trying to confirm it, and went to the other side of the bridge, some peopel were doing some circus tricks with a killer whale and another animal, then I noticed the boys and the girl there trying to tell everyone to go out of the sea because of the shark, I was going to help them to do that, so they could escape the tsunami/earthquake.

So we made the plan, they were crazy about the shark.. so I sticked to their plan, it was horrible, they were trying to prove it being true by telling about the dead girl who was eaten by it, but they just found her, she died because she got hit with a rock (-.-) so their plan failed horribly, they were so worried about it and the waves were getting worse and worse, so I told them if there was anything like an school close, they said yes and as so we went to prevent the school, they made the kids escape and when we were about to tell the ones on the bridge about the problem but it was so late... the mega waves got there (it was an earthquake) and we had to run to save ourselves, 2 of the boys and the girl did it, the other one died, while that happend the shark ate the whale and the other animal and left a part of the whale. The people were so silly that they blamed the shark for the waves... and tried to kill the people in there, so I was like "you crazy people! don't touch it" then went for the remainings of the whale and made a tramp with it for make the shark go out of water (the lvl of the sea got many meters up so part of the beach got eaten) and they succed, the shark tried to catch the food and jumped out of the water and were "running" on earth at a really high speed (around 39miles/hour) and the kids were trying to catch it to murder it... I was mad so I went to catch him and took him with me, the Carcharodon was heavy... around 4 tons, tough it isn't much on my Dream Body so I took him easily to the beach, the people were trying to make me drop him while getting amazed (lol) then we got into another talk, while I was taking him to the sea:

People: Hey you shouldn't help the monster!
Me: Wich monster?
People: The shark!
Me: Why is he a monster?
People: He killed people and is a giant shark!
Me: He didn't... the girl died from her own and he isn't giant... thats the average size for a Carcharodon.
People: Well, he would kill a human and thats bad.
Me: By that logic you would be killing lots of humans right now... so screw that banhammer and go away silly people.
People: Well... just don't do it, its an animal anyway.
Me: "gives shark ability to talk in human" an animal that can talk <.<
Shark: I will never come back here, there is no food.
Me: Oh I gave you human knowledge, and try not to go deep, there are some giant squids and they are far stronger than you.
Shark: Ok.
People: That was weird. "runs"
Me: Cya shark!

Then I throw him at the sea and he just went away, it was fun to help him so I just woke up.

----------


## warock

Weird dream, not sure if it counts.
its late at night and I was lost near a train station and i couldn't find my way back home.A random guy said he knew how to get back so i followed him into some sort of dessert the dessert had holes in it that were filled with walking piranhas. Anyway he led me to a camping site were other kids had also been lost. During the night one of the kids started moaning in their tent. I came out of mine to check it out. He's skin was tearing apart and he was transforming into some sort of wolf/snake demon. It suddenly struck me this was a dream and before i knew it i was also turning into a monster except i was a flying dinosaur. There were more moans and cries around the camp. In the middle of my transformation the wolf charged me and started ripping my wings out. Whenever i tried escaping it would bring me down again thats when i felt a rage so intense i shot a flare or firework out of my mini arms.

Twas kinda like van-helsing

----------


## Astroman129

Sadly, I haven't even had enough lucid time to do any of these tasks yet.

However, I found a new flying strat!  ::D:  Throw yourself at the ground and miss on perpose.

----------


## AlexLou

It actually took me a minute to remember that I'd done the advanced task with all the interesting stuff that happened in my dream afterwards.  I was caught up in some interesting plot and some DC was talking to me, when I thought, "Oh, fireworks!"  I kinda paused the DC and looked down at my palms (I think that left and right may have been switched).  Tiny twin fireworks sprouted from my hands and around halfway to my face they burst.  They weren't bright, instead they were dark in color, made up of maroon and navy blue or something similar.  I turned my attention back to the DC and thought about how I'd have to report to you guys that the task was such a short intermission in my dream.

----------


## Phoenixfire

I love going to the beach.  I do it all the time in my dreams.  I came to this site because I don't think I have dreams that aren't Lucid.  This morning I went to a beach with black sand.  The sun was setting and the water had taken on the reflection of that orange, pink, dark blue, and black color the sky gets right before the sun set.  It was beautiful. The water was warm and the waves were crashing into the shore line, throwing up great hunks of seaweed, kelp and shells.  I was there hunting for a particular conical shell.  I found it, held it to my ear and heard the echo of the ocean in it.  I wanted to find an abalone shell, so I walked in the waves until I found one rolling in the waves.  I chased it through the water until a large Orca brought it to me, gently placing it in my hand allowing me to pet him as a thank you.  I lay on the beach and listened to the waves and the pine trees further inland singing the song of the ocean.  The Owls and the Eagles flew above me hunting for their evening meal.

----------


## Robot_Butler

Nice, AlexLou.  You must really have burned the task deep in your subconscious for it to pop up so unexpectedly.  I imagine the DC waiting impatiently, like, "Get this over with already so we can get back to the jibberjabber..."

----------


## ninja9578

Nice job.  Sorry I'm a little slow getting the badges out.  :tongue2: 

We will have the right badges this weekend, I promise  ::lol::

----------


## Afterglow

I went lucid last night and remembered June's basic task of the month, which made me think about July's. I was in a room of a house and remembered that I had to go to the beach so I laid down and put my hands on the ground and tried to imagine that I was at the beach. I began by feeling the sand and the wind and hearing the waves, and finally I opened my eyes and I was there. Which also I might add, is the first time and place I've ever flown properly in a lucid, I just thought about it and took off like crazy and flew around the water. But anyway I was at the beach, so basic task completed! First one ever. Also while I was there I tried to shoot fireworks out of my hands but it didn't work, I just wasn't in the zone  :Sad: . But atleast the basic is done so now I can concentrate on the fireworks.

----------


## Kadal

I was in my room, standing next to the door, when my brother's girlfriend threw the door open, nearly knocking me over in the process. I got extremely angry at her, and started yelling. 

Suddenly, I realized that I was behaving strangely, and quickly performed a reality check, which confirmed my suspicions that I was dreaming. I leapt through the window (which had glass in it but didn't break) and went flying up into the sky. 

It was night, and amazingly beautiful. The moon hung overhead, very large, and blue for some reason. Even though I was high up, I could see the grass below clearly, and it was amazingly green. Everything looked so real. I remembered the task of the month, and, looking ahead, I saw a rocky, moonlit beach ahead of me, full of people. 

While I was flying towards it, I decided to see how much control I had by transforming into a wolf. I was successful.  :smiley:  I landed on the beach, held out my paws, and shot out two fireworks, each leaving a trail of white sparks behind them. Unfortunately, I quickly lost lucidity at this point.

----------


## AlexLou

> Nice, AlexLou.  You must really have burned the task deep in your subconscious for it to pop up so unexpectedly.  I imagine the DC waiting impatiently, like, "Get this over with already so we can get back to the jibberjabber..."



Nah, I don't give DCs that much substance I'm afraid.  When I stopped paying attention to her it's like she didn't exist, or at least she wouldn't have if I hadn't kept a memory of her image to go back to.

I seem to remember the tasks fairly consistently.  In this case I don't remember the point at which I became lucid, it was too far back in the dream or the night.  So if there was an "Ah ha!" moment in which I would have remembered the tasks I don't remember it.  So any other moment in the dream becomes fair game.

----------


## Phoenixfire

I never get to see the fireworks show in my hometown, but this year I did in a LD.  In the dream I was laying out in the yard on a beautifully soft quilt and I was watching the sky as the kids were lighting off their fireworks in the street.  You could see light as the fireworks from surrounding towns were lighting their fireworks off.  It was bouncing off the mountains, looking a lot like a distant thunderstorm.  I wanted so badly to light my own fireworks.  I thought that if I was like spiderman I could shoot them out of the palms of my hands, but I'm not.  I do; however, have an acerbic wit.  I used my mouth.  I spit the fireworks from my mouth.  I wanted to shoot them from my eyes next because I was so mad that I couldn't manage to shoot them from my palms.  When I was able to do that I knew that I could do it.  I shot the most amazingly loud, and technicolor fireworks from my Fingertips.  I had beautiful purple, green, orange, red, yellow, gold and silver fireworks shooting from the tips of my fingers.  Each finger had it's own color assigned to it.  I wrote words in the sky with them and the people around me were amazed. They wanted to do the same thing, but I wouldn't tell them how to do it.  It was my secret.  I would never tell, and I will only use this power during special times.  I blew on my fingers to close off the power and rolled over into the quilt and went to sleep.
It was a wonderful dream.  An now I've managed to do both tasks for this month. :boogie:

----------


## Robot_Butler

Wow, fireworks from the eyes and mouth sounds intense.  Your description of the distant fireworks lighting up the hills sounds beautiful.  

I think my favorite part of firework shows is the time leading up to it.  So many people out of their houses, away from their TVs, lying on comfortable blankets in the warm night.  Just relaxing and enjoying the summertime.  I wish there were more things in the world that encouraged this kind of chill attitude.  Too bad all the good vibes disappear when everyone gets road rage sitting in traffic on the way home  ::roll::

----------


## AlexLou

> I think my favorite part of firework shows is the time leading up to it.  So many people out of their houses, away from their TVs, lying on comfortable blankets in the warm night.  Just relaxing and enjoying the summertime.  I wish there were more things in the world that encouraged this kind of chill attitude.  Too bad all the good vibes disappear when everyone gets road rage sitting in traffic on the way home



We have fireworks everyday during the summer here in Anaheim.  People from out of town pull over to the side of the freeway and put their parking lights on to watch.

----------


## Robot_Butler

Well, Anaheim sounds like a beautiful wonderland.  Now that I think about it, I believe I may have lived there for a year or two when I was real young.  Are they the Disneyland fireworks?

----------


## AlexLou

Yep, Disneyland.  We get them for about a month around Christmas too.  It's actually pretty cool because Disney designed their own launchers so they don't use black powder and it's more environmentally friendly.

----------


## ray

ugh, i can never remember the fireworks one! almost every night i think of it but it slips away as i fall asleep.....i will do it tonight!

----------


## z1nk666

This is my first try... here it goes.

I don't remember much of the dream because I fell back asleep before I could record it.

I was kidnapped by my mom's cousin.  She was driving me to some mansion but when we got to the mansion I realized that instead of sky there was black.  I immediately became lucid.  Running up a flight of stairs in the mansion so that my mom's cousin would stop bothering me.  Thinking hard of the lucid task and I remembered the beach one.  I tried closing my eyes and opening them imagining I was at a beach but I nearly woke up.  (I think I might have opened them in real life.)  So I imagined a beach at the top floor of the mansion.  I concentrated really hard but I woke up right before I made it to the top.

edit: sorry I suck at writing my dreams

----------


## allensig3654

Woot!! Basic task complete. I did this today after a wbtb. I was in the Bahamas and I say my cousin and his girlfriend on a boat naked and I immediately realized that I was dreaming. I slowly looked at my hands to try and increase stability and then floated down to the beach. I decided to increase how vivid the dream was. What happened was the dream become so outrageously colorful I was shocked into a false awakening  ::D:  

Tomorrow is another night for the other task.

----------


## Robot_Butler

It was a little difficult, but I managed the advanced task last night.  It was painful, but pretty cool.  The dream was super long, over 1-1/2 hours, so I will just post the fireworks part:





> Looking at my hands reminded me of the DV task of the month. I was at the bottom of an outdoor flight of stairs, in a busy open air marketplace. I focused on my hands, and imagined what it would feel like to shoot fireworks from them. I imagined something like T.S. described, with fountains jetting out of my fingertips. Instead, I watched as my palms tore open painfully. I saw the tip of something shiny in the open wound, and realized it was a rocket. I flung my hand upwards to help dislodge the rocket. Blood splashed all over me from the grizzly gash in my palm, but I managed to fling the rocket free. It flipped up end over end into the air before I saw the back end of it ignite. It hesitated for a second, then shot up a few feet and burst into a cloud of brightly colored confetti. Not quite what I had in mind. I tried the other hand, which felt even more painful. It shot further than the first, and looked more like fireworks when it exploded high in the air. Unfortunately, as the sparks fell downward, they also turned into confetti. I knew I must look like an idiot to the people standing around watching. I felt like a bad street magician.
> 
> Now I was frustrated. I decided I had to make it dark, because I could not imagine what fireworks would look like in a daytime sky. The light slowly began to fade to dusk as I braced myself for another attempt. This time, I focused my attention to the tips of my fingers. I pointed my hands away from myself, and locked my vision on a place high in the sky. There was no pain this time, as a series of paper rockets blasted out of my fingertips rapid fire. I watched them as they disappeared into the distance. The sky had now settled to a dark indigo color. After a few seconds, the sky lit up to an impressive display of color. It looked like the end of a fireworks show, when they shoot off a ton of fireworks at once. The crowd cheered, and I was surprised by how amazing it looked. As the sparks settled, I noticed that they, too were turning into confetti. Not again!! I reached out to them with my consciousness, and all the millions of bits of confetti burst into fireworks of their own. The sky lit up with their brilliance, and I cheered along with the crowd.

----------


## ray

...............guess what i forgot to do last night...... :Pissed:  there is no way i will forget tonight.

----------


## wan4gr

*ADVANCED TASK*

Excerpt from my DJ: 

Then i remembered the mothly task of shooting fireworks. So i raised my hand flat up towards the sky and i sent a wave of energy flowing up my arm. Some thing that looked like a missile came out of my hand. It rose up into the air slowly. I waited until it was a little bit up into the air and then i sent another wave of enerygy up my arm. The missile exploded and shot out red fireworks. Now that i was confident i shot another missile up -much faster and much higher. Again i exploded it and sent fireworks showering out. 

The effect of it was awesome  ::D:

----------


## Naiya

I did both the basic and advanced tasks!  :boogie: 


*Fireworks*

I was at the house, and I vaguely recall seeing more rabbits there. I went out the back door, and got up in the air. I remembered that I wanted to do the tasks. They were going to the beach and shooting fireworks out of your hands.

As I flew up towards the sky, I noticed that it was fake. This happens every once in a while. I was in a gigantic room which was set up to look like it was outside. Annoyed, I didn't bother to try breaking through the ceiling.

I went down a little bit, and tried the fireworks thing. *One red firework went out of my right hand, but only made it about twenty feet before going off. It was really small. I tried for some more, but it seemed like all I could do was make sparkler effects come out of my sleeves. It was underwhelming.* 

I decided to go for the beach next. I turned in one direction and scanned the far end of the place. It looked like there were other people over there; changing thing around would draw attention to me. I turned in another direction, and saw mountains. Seemed like more of a pain to make mountains into an ocean. I turned to my right and I spotted a river behind the hill. That would do.* I made the river into an ocean, and the bank into the beach, and flew over to stand by the water. The ocean was obviously as fake as the sky was; it only went out so far before merging into the backdrop. Curiously, the ocean only stayed that way until I stopped focusing on it, so after only a minute it changed back into the river again.*

I followed the river, and found myself in front of a large brick wall, with huge wooden doors and black metal spikes on top. A bunch of school age kids came out of it, and apparently they were making bets about something. They didn't seem to pay much attention to me. I thought about going inside the house, but decided against it in favor of exploring the (fake) landscape some more.

----------


## Eric

I just did the basic task. I just remembered it! It was weird. There was a boardwalk and a bunch of stands that sold different colored milk. Like Raspberry and orange and stuff. :tongue2:

----------


## ray

te he...finaly i did the advanced task...

in my dream it wa wsthe fourth of july and i was at a stadium hired to shoot fire and fireworks out of my hands to compliment the real show.i was pyro-telekinetic so i could just summon fire. i came down in a big fireball in the middle of the stadium and shot fire up as the national anthem played and matching red ,white,and,blue fireworks shot up to the song.then when the main show started i floated up where the fire works were exploding around me and shot fireworks from my hands the rest of the show.

----------


## onyxdreamer

Hmm. My first Task of the month! 

I'm excited to give it a try.   :smiley:

----------


## Clairity

I completed both tasks and the lucid portion of my dream is below. (If interested, the non-lucid portion of the dream can be found in my dream journal by clicking the link in my sig.)

Once back in my bedroom, I turned out the lights and got in bed. I wondered what time it was and I pushed the button on my watch so it would light up the watch dial.. but the light wouldn't come on! I pushed it again but still no light. I tried pushing all the buttons that were on the sides of the watch but no light! In my confusion, a "small/quiet" thought came to me.. what if I'm dreaming? I pinched my nose shut and found I could still breathe but it wasn't an "eureka" moment.. just a very calm realization.

I was now vividly lucid in this dark room which makes no sense but it was true. I could only make out objects that I directly looked at.. only those objects were illuminated in the darkness.

I saw a round box and, when I lifted it, I discovered that it was a music box. When I wound the key, the top opened and a carriage with a white porcelain woman and man were visible inside. 



A sweet melody began to play and the woman figure began to sing.. only her mouth moved in her frozen body. Next the man's part began and he too sang by only moving his mouth.

When the song ended I remembered the DVs lucid tasks of the month. The first task that came to mind was the one I had actually suggested.. to shoot fireworks out of the palm of your hand or through your fingertips. I looked up at the ceiling and noticed that the ceiling was gone.. there was just blue black sky speckled with stars.

I flew high above the house and hovered in that sky for a bit. I opened my palms and pointed them upwards and tried to shoot fireworks but only a slight pop and fizzle happened.

I then thought, "I know I can do better than that!". I aimed my right finger and simply and confidently thought "fireworks".

The first few weren't very bright against the very dark sky but by the fourth try I had gotten it right. 



I then remembered about the "beach" task but wasn't sure how to go about finding one. I had never had much success with spinning but something told me to spin.. that this time I wouldn't wake up.

I closed my eyes and spun a couple of times and when I opened them I was floating above a swimming pool on the edge of a beach! 



I look down and see a man I am attracted to standing in the pool.. the water up to his waist. I land in the pool next to him, pick him up in my arms and walk with him up the stairs and out of the pool. Picture this only with the man and women in reverse position (http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3242/...0945f1de16.jpg).

I noticed that he didn't seem surprised at all to be carried in such a manner and I asked him if this happened often and was amused when he said, "yes".

I set him down and pulled him to me for a kiss. He resisted saying that he didn't know me. I replied, "You're right." and my right hand grabbed his swim trunks at the waistband and I pulled him to me again. When his lips were once again unresponsive to mine.. I shrugged and turned away. Once I feigned no interest, I was not surprised when he pulled me back and this time, he sought out my kiss. It seems that even my DC males want to be the aggressor in relationships!

When the kiss had ended, I asked him if he wanted me to carry him back to the pool and he replied, "no".. at which time, I felt the dream ending.

When I checked my watch it was 2:18 am.

----------


## ninja9578

Yay Clairity, I love giving wings to you  :smiley:

----------


## Clairity

> Yay Clairity, I love giving wings to you



And I love that you love giving me wings!  ::smitten::

----------


## Nathan-kun

I did the advanced lucid task of the month.  ::banana::  Not only that, but I think this was my best LD yet.

Holy crap! I finished writing it here and I realized how painfully long it is. It is a good and inspiring dream though, at least it is to me anyway, so I hope you enjoy it if you spend the time and patience to read it.

It started with some false awakenings. I "woke" with SP, which was fake. My eyes couldn't focus on anything and I was afraid. But, after a while, I got up without thinking about it, although it was still hard to see. Somewhere along the line my vision returned (again without me noticing.) Something in my head kept nagging that it was a dream, it just had that feeling. I looked around my room and the outside hallway, and everything was completely normal and in place. My dream even adjusted to the recent removal of a piece of furniture in my room. Despite how normal it was I still felt the nag. I thought about shouting "lucidity!" in the hall, but was scared I'd be wrong and embarrassed. I started getting upset. I kept thinking, "I should stop lucid dreaming. I just can't accept reality anymore." Then I heard my sister come out of her room and say, "what are you doing?" Surprised that I was up at 8:00 am, she followed me back into my room. This still seemed normal. I walked up to my window. It was almost pitch black outside. I turned to her, and with doubts I said: "this has got to be a dream, it just has too! You know what that means? We can fly out of this window." She seemed strangely compliant. I continued, "On three, you just jump out. One, two, three!" I jumped out with my hands in front. I must have started much faster, because my sister fell immediately behind.

I've seemed to have trouble flying before, I either get lost or collide with an object, or just float off like a feather with no control. I came toward a tree in my front lawn and was instructing my sister that you had to fly over it. I managed to do so myself and immediately flew above my coldesac, making sure to eye the ground so I wouldn't get lost in the "blank" air. It was nighttime outside. I kept circling around through the air and noticed my body moved as though it was using a bike in order to fly. I switched to try a breast stroke which also worked. I aimed toward a house in the coldesac and rebounded off it's front (almost falling through its crappy looking window.) By now I was completely assured this was a dream and was enjoying myself. I was coming closer to the ground when I remembered the task.

I aimed toward the ground with my hand and shot a firework. It hit the ground with a wimpy little burst of light. I decided I could do better. I landed on the edge of my driveway and aimed my hand toward the horizon down the street, which for some reason had several thorny trees without any leaves. I willed another firework to shoot and it flew into the sky in the horizon and exploded into two explosions of beautiful changing colors. Immediately after the explosion the trees, which now looked like a forest of thorny trees, lit up with the same kind of colors, like Christmas trees. It was a beautiful sight to see, and my favorite part of the dream. I really wanted to see those trees up close. I turned around in the coldesac and saw my sister having fun with my dad, who wasn't there before. They acted very much like they usually do, so I felt guilty about wanting to leave family and go see the trees. I reminded myself that they were just dream people and turned back around to go to the trees. To my disappointment, they were no longer lit. I looked at the trees and willed them to be lit again. And sure enough, they lit themselves, this time even more brilliantly and full of color than before. More trees were lit the second time. I continued to walk toward them, but I woke up.

Looking back at it, I question why people say we dream in black-and-white, because those were the most vivid colors I've ever seen.

----------


## Evoloth

Basic task.
I'm overjoyed because of this, first lucid in a while.

I was floating in an indoor pool facing the ceiling, it was dark everywhere in the room save for some light reflecting off the water and dancing across the ceiling. It was one of the most relaxing feelings I've every experienced, just floating and looking at the reflections. I closed my eyes a moment, when I opened them I was laying in bed. Dim light was shining through the blinds, just like every morning. Everything was perfectly normal so I did a reality check (I do one every time I wake because I seem to be fooled by false awakenings often.) *And found that I had 14 and a half fingers and could breathe through my nose. I was quite excited and almost lost it twice, I managed to stay lucid and decided to go fly, I walked outside onto a cobblestone street. After three attempts to fly with no success I had to think of other things to do. During my thinking I remembered the lucid task of going to a beach. As I turned I saw behind me a door, Not attached to anything, just standing there* (This is how I change locations.) *I walked through onto a beach. Sand stretching out to the water's edge, the sun was out, although somewhat dimmer than normal sunlight, the only sounds were the waves washing against shore and the almost constant slight breeze. I walked out into the water and decided to try a few things, first, walking on water which was interesting, although I was disappointed that it didn't feel completely real. I watched the water beneath me then saw a reflection of the sky. I looked up and saw a red sky, tinged with a few other colors that I have no words for, strange blends of colors. As I walked around on the water a strange noise sounded. A moment later and I could hear someone singing, then the dream's reality faded and I awoke in my room to the sounds of my mp3 player.*

----------


## onyxdreamer

Basic and Advanced Task

After  lots of tossing and turning out of excitement, I finally slept and found myself on the beach. I should point out that I also repeated to myself, "I will dream of a beach" over and over again like a mantra throughout my efforts to fall asleep.

I found myself on a beach which appeared to be in the carribean because of the white sand beaches and really blue sea.  The sand felt warm under my feet.  It appeared to be about 7 AM in the morning.  The sun was not incredibly bright, but it certainly wasn't dark. 



The minute I found myself on the beach, I was immediately lucid and shouted triumphantly, "Beach" and "I'm lucid"!  I felt it was important that I acknowledge those two facts immediately.  At the same time, I thought of the fireworks.   I felt immensely powerful and happy that I had completed the basic challenge.  Yes, all those thoughts were in my head.

I began to think that the beach needed a summer home, so with my mind, I began to shape a summer home.  The first one was small and I thought I should build a bigger more palatial one, which I did.  It was ridiculously fancy for the beach.  I  paid no attention to what it might look like inside, but only concentrated on the outer architecture.  The house looked something like the picture below.



Once satisified, I directed my attention to the fireworks.  I turned around and found a lone, tall beam planted in the sand about 50 feet away.  I remember thinking it was  a tree, but there were no leaves.



I lifted my right hand and began to shoot fireworks out of my hand.  I shot steadily and made the fireworks increase in intensity as they hit the center of the beam.  Eventually, the fireworks began to bore a hole into the beam.  I stopped once there was a big chunk of blackened circle in the beam.

Then I had a false awakening where I was typing in the forum that I completed the tasks.

More on the process or fumbling  ::roll::  I went through to achieve lucidity can be read in my dream journal:

Tossing and Turning - 7/14/2008 


All and all, I am excited that I was able to focus on the goal of having the dream and directing my mind to bring me there. 

This is a great forum and I believe the tasks are really helpful in honing our skills.

Onyx

----------


## Eric

OK. I actually did the first one again. This one was really cool. Threre was a pool by the beach and I was with a bunch of my relatives. We all got into the pool and was saw a bunch of fireflies. Each firefly landed next to a person and turned into a very attractive woman.  :boogie: 

I woke up before I could do the fireworks though.

----------


## seeker28

I did both tasks!

I was at a beach-front condo.  I was there with some of my family.  I realized it was a dream when my girlfriend (who hates beer) dragged in a keg.  She asked me to find some people to help her drink it all.  I realized there was a beach outside!  So I ran outside onto the sand.  My dog and all of my cats were there, too.  I thought about swimming out and seeing if I could find a shark to talk to, but decided to fly around instead.

This was in another dream.I was at a school.  I was a "fairy."  A bunch of monsters kept attacking me and my friends.  I realized I could shoot them with fireworks.  So I shot white sparks out of my fingers.  I shot about 50 feet long fountains of sparks from each finger.  The monsters burnt to a crisp.  After this I just shot some fireworks for fun.

----------


## Chase P.

I will do it!!!

----------


## Snowy

Yay, managed the basic task!  ::banana::  Here's the dream. I managed to WILD because I kept having to get up because I had a sniffy nose and thought I might as well use these sleep interuptions wisely!

_The first thing I remember was I was in the shopping mall and I had about twenty bags and suitcases all blocking the doorway to another room and partly filling that room. I thought that I would try moving them not physically but with my mind. So I tried and instead of just moving them out of the way of the doorway they would slide across the floor and dissapear into a big black suticase in the centre of the following room (one of these bags with weird dimensions inside I guess, think Mary Poppins or Terry Pratchett). I thought it wasn't perfect but it would certainly do.

The next bit I remember I was still in the shopping centre but I was behind a check-in desk checking a bunch of puppy-eyed little boys (about 6 yrs old) onto a flight. It seemed they had become lost and were desperately trying to get home again. However, despite this I was charging them 2000 for the flight - Im so cruel. For those who didn't have the fare I would try and materialise a 2000 note for them which worked. I can't have had a high level of lucidity till then but suddenly I decided that I was going to do something a bit more with my lucidity and remembered the beach task. I told my boyfriend to check the boys in because I was going to the beach and he happily obliged - that's his job in real life after all. 

I went to a hallway behind the check in desks and there was a big window near ground level looking onto a large warehouse below. I decided I would fly through the warehouse to the beach. I figured I would be able to go straight through the window so I fly at it and of course end up as a big crumpled heap on the floor and realise that my boyfriend and a large man are both looking at me and laughing. So I try again and this time I make it and through the one on the opposite side of the warehouse. And Im above the beach. I fly towards the water and have a bit of trouble keeping altitude. Then these two bratty little children floating around in the water on inflatables start throwing balls at me - guess they didnt think I should be flying around. Shortly after that the dream faded._

I'm a bit lucky considering the beach literally is just outside that shopping centre in real life so it didn't take a whole lot of mental effort. However, I'm peeved I didn't remember the fireworks!! Yesterday evening I went to see the July 14th fireworks on the beach right by there. I'd have had a lot of work on my hands to out do those though in my dream  :tongue2:

----------


## Grod

I realized I did the basic task, even though I didn't know what it was, if that counts. 

I was walking on the beach, and I saw a starfish, that had little claws on the end of the end of the arms. On closer inspection they were kind of pale green and translucent. 

The water was really cold, like ice. It had the same kind of hue(?) as the green claws, if you know what I mean. The water was blue though obv.

----------


## Astroman129

I had a very interesting LD last night.  :smiley: 

I was dreaming that I was with a friend of mine. We were at a waterpark. However, he got lost and I had to spend the rest of the day looking for him. When I looked into a viewing room, I saw him. However, he disappeared. I instantly knew I was dreaming. 

The first thing I did was turn the lights on. The lights were off, which really bugged me. I think it might've been because I was about to wake up. One way to get something in my LD's is by saying something I want in a two-liner, close your eyes for a couple seconds, and when you open them, you have it.

So I said something among the lines of "The dark is not my type of sight so please give me much of the light." However, it did give me only half of the light. It was blue. So the room was half dark and the other half was lit up by a blue light.

I said "That's not all the light, only half, so turn the lights on and take me out of this wrath." (Not the best rhyme, but it worked). The lights were still blue but.... yeah.

Then I said "My favorite place is in my reach so may you take me to the beach?" I immediately teleported to the beach. Here, I walked around. This was the best beach I've ever been to and I really liked it here. In fact, it was so amazing I was about to wake up. I couldn't stabalize myself in time. I really wanted to try the advanced task. =(

----------


## ninja9578

Clarity: Good
Sleep:  Medium
Lucidity: Good
*Lots of Flying*I had been swimming and going through a lobby and thought that it would be cool to act like I was swimming there.  I realized that I floated in the air pretty easily, so I went outside and realized that I had no idea who I had gotten to where I was.  I immediately jumped up and grabbed onto a clock that said 6:30 and pulled myself up on it.  I then kicked off of the wall and turned around.

I was gliding over my grandfather's old backyard and I went down that long hill and noticed a cat down below.  I saw a large cave in a rock so I swooped down to it and slam into the rock  :Oops:   I reached under and it didn't seem like much of a cave so I took off into the air again.  I told myself that when I woke up I would DEILD back into it because I felt that if I might.

I found myself at a large lake.  There was a sandy ground there and I floated above it.  The water had nearly all dried up and some dead reeds were all over the place.  I tried to get them to grow again.

CC Williams was at the lake and I floated over it asking her why everything was dead.  I was flying fast and she was balancing on some sort of log in the water.  We ended up in a house and I kicked the wall to get back out and made a mess of it.  I apologized to the people who owned the house and went to find something to clean it up with.

----------


## onyxdreamer

I love your two-liners.  Almost like spells!





> I had a very interesting LD last night. 
> 
> I was dreaming that I was with a friend of mine. We were at a waterpark. However, he got lost and I had to spend the rest of the day looking for him. When I looked into a viewing room, I saw him. However, he disappeared. I instantly knew I was dreaming. 
> 
> The first thing I did was turn the lights on. The lights were off, which really bugged me. I think it might've been because I was about to wake up. One way to get something in my LD's is by saying something I want in a two-liner, close your eyes for a couple seconds, and when you open them, you have it.
> 
> So I said something among the lines of "The dark is not my type of sight so please give me much of the light." However, it did give me only half of the light. It was blue. So the room was half dark and the other half was lit up by a blue light.
> 
> I said "That's not all the light, only half, so turn the lights on and take me out of this wrath." (Not the best rhyme, but it worked). The lights were still blue but.... yeah.
> ...

----------


## Wildman

Well, I had a rather unpleasant dream that turned into an LD where I eventually did the beach task.

The first thing I recall, I'm in a hospital, getting some sort of heart transplant. I've apparently woken up although the operation isn't finished yet. There's only one doctor, and she acts like it's perfectly normal that I'm awake and moving around. I still feel a bit groggy, and my vision is blurry.

For a while I just wait on the bed/stretcher, and then the doctor starts slicing/reaching into my heart. At first the pain is dulled, but then I really feel like my heart is being ripped out. I start asking if it's normal that I'm feeling all this, and I'm not sure I get an answer. I shift to the side, trying to see if it'll be less painful that way.

After that, I pass out in the dream and wake up again, supposedly with the new heart implanted. The doctor is much more talkative now, and tells me we're basically done and that everything went well. I have this weird sort of black hat on my head, and it falls off. The doctor suddenly turns very serious, and explains that since I didn't keep the hat on we're going to have to do a complicated procedure. She says something like: "It's probably going to be quite long, and quite painful..." I start feeling a sort of electrical shock going through me.

I have another blank-out and wake up in a hospital corridor. Several people I know are around, and I talk to them. I end up in a sort of outdoor courtyard that's part of the hospital. As I walk, I slowly begin to realize I'm dreaming.  I have a set of blood transfusion tubes going into my arm, and consider ripping them off. However, I decide that I better make sure this is really a dream, or else I might be killing myself. I do a nose RC, and I can breathe even with my nose plugged. This is sufficient evidence for me, and I rip off the tubes and fly into the air.

Floating for a moment, I remember the basic task, but can't quite recall the advanced one. I focus on there being a beach in the direction that I begin flying in. Soon enough, I arrive near the ocean. I see some people there on a sort of balcony overlooking the beach, sitting on lawn chairs. I try asking what the advanced task is, but get no useful response. I decide to continue with the basic one: I go down to the beach, and look around. 

There's almost no one around, and the beach is very small, and between two cliffs. I turn my back to the water for a moment, and end up getting hit by a big wave. For a moment I have a third person view of my wipeout. I get up, and see a girl I know. For some reason, she keeps trying to shove me towards the water while I'm still thinking about what the advanced task is. Eventually, the dream fades out.

----------


## luciddude3

my second intentional lucid dream and i did the advanced task 

i was in a grocery store and all of a suden a girl came up and told me i was dreaming, i realised i was and then the girl disapeard. i started to try out telekinises but then i thought "i already did this last time" so i thoght of the task of the month and remebered fireworks. 
it was hard i maneged to first make my hands glow and spark then i shot them out with a firework effect. i was still in the grocery store and i decided i wanted to change the sceane but when i did i FA

----------


## Sgeo

I had a lucid dream last night. Forgot the details, but I think I tried to fly through a door. Then, I tried to shoot fireworks through my hands, to no avail  :Sad:

----------


## Barns

Completed Advanced Lucid Task yesterday;


*Spoiler* for _Dream_: 



I woke up in SP after another dream (which was unrelated to the task), and by using a WILD technique I fell asleep again, and the dream started in my bed. There was a very low humming sound, which progressed into a faint rumbling, and my bed started shaking. I got a bit scared so I summoned a fireball with dream control to protect me. After about 30 seconds there was a mighty creaking sound and my bed and floor faded away. Suddenly I was falling out of the bottom of my bedroom, leaving the walls and ceiling behind. I grabbed the fireball I created earlier and hung on it to slow my fall. I slowed down until I was floating, and then I looked down.

I saw a huge cavernous mouth looming below me, looking like a sandworm from Dune. Its diameter was bigger than my entire house, and it had rows upon rows of teeth, each one larger than my head. I was suffering from extreme vertigo, and fear obviously.  I was hanging only 20m from its jaws, when I realised what it was- the mouth belonged to one of my Dream-Nemesiss: a 100m long squid named Lord Squid which has appeared in about 7 dreams recently.

My fireball which was keeping me up was losing energy, and I was starting to sink again. I then became lucid and remembered the advanced lucid task. I let go of the fireball with one hand and aimed at one of the huge white teeth below. I could feel the firework stored in my elbow. I flicked my arm and it shot down my arm and burst out my palm, shooting towards the tooth. The rocket bounced off and exploded in a yellow and red star, scorching the flesh of Lord Squid. I looked at my palm- the hole from the firework had healed over. I gained confidence and started launching rockets left, right and centre, producing a medley of colours.

However, the explosions of the fireworks were peanuts in comparison to the amount of explosives it would take to kill Lord Squid. At the last minute I remembered a previous dream when a DC had given me an anti-squid weapon- a spray can filled with destructive nano-robots. I reached into my pocket and pulled out the can, spraying Lord Squid vigorously. Within seconds the nano-robots  began attacking Lord Squids flesh, and the squid departed, returning my bed and floor to me.

----------


## Poison Apple

Last Night I tried the fireworks task. 

 I was sitting in Starbucks staring at my cappucino because I wasn't in the mood when it parted (like the parting of the waves) I nearly let it slip but It jolted me lucid 

I flew outside spmehow not going through a wall odd.. into the sky I was a bit miffed that it was daytime and I couldn't change the weather to night, so I imagined the fireworkds rocketing out of my palms. I watched as as 3 huge unlit rockets ploped OUT of My hand the hole closed up like Claire off heroes.  :Sad:  .  Then I tried just Imagining the light trails and it worked sparks flew out of my hand and zoomewd off and exploded a flying goose I felt bad and the dream ended

----------


## ninja9578

Close enough, the task didn't specify that they had to explode  :tongue2:

----------


## iadr

*Beaches - Visiting*
I remember a task I wanted to complete of visiting a beach, so concentrate on a beach I used to go to in Biloxi, Mississippi. When I arrive there it is winter time and there is snow all over the beach. Unhappy with the condition of this beach I concentrate on another beach I have visited and find myself on this beach next to an attractive lady in her swim suit. I seem to know this gal because I am putting suntan lotion on her back.

----------


## Niddiboy

Basic Task

i was on holiday in some middle-eastern country with my parents and we were in a city beside the desert when i became lucid. this was my second lucid of the night so i remebered to say outloud "I am dreaming" because i have had doubts in the past whether i was dreaming or not. I ran out past some palm trees towards the desert and jumped into the air. i had trouble flying at the beginning , as in random movements and had no real control i decided to imagine  a force of energy was propelling me in a certain direction and hey presto i began flying brilliantly! i went up high into the clouds and then skimmed the sand dunes with my hands, as i did this i slowed down on purpose and began thinking about the TOTM, i knew what both of them were but i decided just to do the beach one because i would like to visit a beach as the fireworks task was a bit crap seeing as i had already done a kamehameha in my previous lucid that night. so i imagined a small lake with a beautiful golden sandy beach lined with pes-pod shaped canoes and little umbrellas. As i flew a little higher to avoid a larger sand dune i saw the scene i had imagined and flew down to it and landed on the beach. I spent a little while there and decided to take off to a little village. i lost lucidty a few moments after this.

----------


## Pastulio_

I completed the advanced task of the month last night. My dream started in school. In was the first day of school, and my French teacher is going over what we're going to do this year. I'm sitting next to a guy I know, and we start making small talk. He asks "How was your summer?" and I say, "Way too short, I thought there was more of it left." Then that little light bulb went on, and I did the nose reality check. It didn't work at first, but after a second or two, I was lucid.

I left the school, and decided to focus on my own task instead of the task of the month at first, which was to swing through a city like Spider-Man. I didn't have much trouble spinning the webs, but I did have a problem getting myself to a city with high enough buildings! After swinging for a while, I remembered the advanced task, and held out my palms and said, "Fireworks!" They flew out of my hands, and exploded about 5 meters away. I finished up the dream by climbing up the walls and standing upside down on ceilings. And webswinging a lot more :tongue2: .

----------


## ninja9578

Nice job, wings are on their way.  ::D:

----------


## Niddiboy

cool...how long do wings take cause i wana see the secret section of the forum again =P

----------


## apfire26

I think I'm ready to start trying the monthly tasks. I have less than 2 weeks for this months task but I'm pretty confident that I can nail at least one of them. This should be fun.

----------


## lucidboarder

im confident that tonight im going to get these down, i had a lucid last night but forgot about the tasks, that wont happen again tonight

----------


## apfire26

This was my first day trying the task, I got one and kind of got the other. I was very pleased because I almost gave up on trying this morning due to enteruptions.
I've never typed out any of my dreams before so bare with me here. I'll also start by saying that I'm off work today, so I had all morning to experiment.

I started off in a standard dream, I'll spare the details. I ended up under water then immediately became lucid. The dream faded but I went straight into a DEILD. I had muliple DEILDs during a period between 9:45 am and 11:00am. I can't remember the details to them all, at least not enough to type.
Anyway, I flew to a beach. It was cool because there was a beach and a bay area right next to each other. I spent a short time flying, I didn't want to mis out on flying this time becasue I had so much control. I landed on a sea wall next to some people and a cop car. I ran up and punched the car window and pissed the cops off. They were yelling at me and of course I just flew away taunting them a little. I flew up and over the bay where there were more boats and people swiming. I flew down to a boat and took a guys girlfriend off and droped her in the water, then I flew over to some girls standing/swiming in the water. The dream got even better at this point for me, I'll spare the details. Afterward I started to awake, then went into another DEILD.
This time, I was in a shady area still near a beach. I was in some sort of gazebo. I remembered the fireworks task and begain to try. (I've never made anything shoot out of my hand before). First I was able to shoot a blue energy out, then it was more like electicity. So I got a little side tracked and started shooting random DCs with the electricity. I got focussed more on the task again and started to try the fireworks. I was able to get smoke to come out, then and I could even get the noise of a bottle rockets to sound, but I never got a visual explosion. I then awoke from this dream and went into another DEILD were I was able to complete one of my own personal tasks that I've been trying to do for a while, among many other things.

Thats a very short summary of my lucid dreams this morning. I had many DEILDs this morning but I don't know many of the details. I believe this is a sign of good things to come with my new dreaming hobby.
I relize that I didn't spend much time on the actual beach itself, but I was there. I also relize that I didn't get a good "whole" firework to shoot out of my hand. I'm still going to try both of these tasks more, this was only my first attempt and it went very well. 
Overall, I'm extremely happy with my success. I was able to control many things with little problems. Actually, I should say that there were problems, but I was able to overcome most of them.

Thanks for reading.

----------


## z1nk666

I finally completed the task while I was at 10KFL. :boogie: 

This is an excerpt from my dream journal.




> I remembered the basic task in mid-flight.  Looking around below me I saw a lake.  Flying closer I saw a beach hidden in tall pine trees.  After examining the rest of the lake I saw a beach that went through the middle of the lake dividing it in half. Flying towards the odd beach I started losing the dream.  I waited for it to become totally black and I re visualized myself hovering above the beach.  After I landed scattered bits of crabgrass started to grow around me and I flew off.



Before I became lucid my friend was listing off stuff that was wrong in the dream.  I must have really wanted a lucid dream :smiley: .

----------


## Conquer

oh man! I had a crazy awesome WILD this morning and I was like "man I wish I knew what this month's task is" I already read this, but I thought it was for June not July.  :Sad:

----------


## archdreamer

Tried and failed last night:

I had a DILD, which immediately began to fall apart, as per usual. I was on an open top bus (which was, incidentally, right next to a beach - but the basic task didn't really interest me this month), and decided to try the advanced task. I was in a rush, so I sort of just thrust my hand up a few times, but all I achieved were these weird visuals of firework explosions, where they were simultaneously sort of in my 'mind's eye', as if I were imagining them, and sort of actually there to see. I was definitely not satisfied, so I thought I'd be a wiseass and try to 'shoot a firework out of my hand' by impaling my palm on a small firework, and then firing it out by lighting it with a match. I pulled a small rocket out of my pocket, but then I got the feeling that the dream was just about to collapse entirely, so I dropped everything and flew up, fast. I only got about 30 meters out before awakening fully, however.

----------


## Delilah

Now I know why it's the advanced task...

Last night I had my first WILD and I was in control of most things. After drawing some chalk doors and talking to a dream character in my backyard, I walked onto the grass and looked up at the twilight sky. I imagined energy building in my hands and could feel a sort of vibrating energy, which I released out of my palms, but instead of a sparkling firework, it was an orange cloud that flew upwards and exploded like a firework would - only releasing heaps and heaps of colourful balloons instead of sparks. I tried to make the clouds I was releasing turn into fireworks, but some woman came along and started trying to poke me. By the time I got rid of her, I gave up trying to change my "fireworks" and checked to see how my chalk-drawings were doing.
It was a pretty awesome attempt in my opinion, with some pretty aweosme results ^_^

----------


## Licity

I *think* I may have completed the basic task. I remember a few fragments of a dream where I was lucid with more control than I have ever had before. I was teleporting all over the place, seeing as many different places as I could. One such place was the beach. I had to park my car away from the shoreline and pass under a bridge to get there. On my way, I lost lucidity. :Sad:  Even though I got to the beach while lucid, I was not lucid at the beach. Does this still count?

But anyway:

I walked under the bridge and saw the shoreline. It was packed with people. I saw the water, and I charged toward it. My friend Sean with with me. We end up passing through a small area with tables, covered with a shade. It might have been a restaurant. We run past lots of people, mostly families, on beach blankets, playing games, building sandcastles, etc. A huge wave is crashing as we approach. I race toward it, trying to dive into it before the water recedes. I miss it - and fall about 3 feet. The waves have cut a ledge into the sand that I did not see. I laugh and say to Sean: "We missed the wave, thanks to our good friends, the Navy!"(I don't get it either).

 Another wave breaks as I notice that no one is swimming. The water brushes my feet, and it is warm. Not warm for the ocean, I mean warm like a glass of water that has been sitting out for a while. I see a transparent jellyfish in the water. Then I see more. Lots more. I panic and run out of the water, recalling a memory that was part of the dream. It was a newspaper artice saying that warm water made jellyfish eat each other, get aggressive, and grow bigger.

Then my cell phone started vibrating, waking me up for a WBTB.

----------


## Robot_Butler

> Even though I got to the beach while lucid, I was not lucid at the beach. Does this still count?



I vote for it counting  ::thumbup:: .  You decided to go to the beach while lucid, and did get there and remember it.

----------


## niteMARE

I am going to try to complete these tasks in my next lucid dreams. I'll start with the basic task first, then maybe try the advanced.

Edit: Just realized it's august now haha, guess I'll do next months instead.

----------

